# Fly control?



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

They're driving me nuts! I kill them and they keep re-populating. I take my trash out daily so I figured it's coming from the yard. I thought since it had been a couple of week since I did dog shit clean up, that was the source (I have a huge yard so it's not like it's a cesspool out there) so spent most of today cleaning that up among other things but I have my doubts that it's the fly creator, since most of what I cleaned up was white and disintegrating already. 
I have no standing water outside, and it's dry as a bone. Any ideas on controlling these things without using those bags with water that smell like something dead?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Those "bags, can be put on your back fence to draw some of the flies over there. I used them to great effect when I ran boarding kennels. It is the time of the year that they are going to try and find a place to hibernate.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's what I figured about the cool weather and what not, I'll see if hanging the bag on my fence and away from my house helps - I really can't stand the smell of those things. Walmart doesn't carry the fly strips anymore either, wtf. Those were at least useful and didn't smell disgusting.


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

we use some shit from spaulding labs called flykillas. they are little bugs that eat fly larvae and effectively decimate all the fly populashon wifin a 150 sqft area surrounding their point of disperjion for 1 month. we use them in small pockets around the house and in the barns. they are shipped to your door every month for as many months as you need. they don't procreate so are not invadive. these ****ers work.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh good, it must be a Colorado thing! I thought the same, cleaned up the yard, and those F***ers are still everywhere!!! Every time I take the puppies out, swarmed, every time I air out the puppy room, swarmed, every time we try to eat dinner on the patio, swarmed. I hate flys to begin with, so this has been very aggravating. Oh, and don't get me started on the Hornets.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh it's not just you, trust me. I imagined it had something to do with my laziness on cleaning up the yard, but the dogs preferred shit spot is nowhere near my actual house - it should actually prove to keep them away from the house, or at least you would think so. I have these bastards down in my basement!!! 
I've had a bad time controlling them all summer, but now it's gotten out of control. I have to sit at my desk with a fly swatter! I even bleached out my trash can just in case something had leaked - God I hate flies!

I had one of those nasty bags on my back deck but my kids decided to knock it off **GAG** - not that I saw that it helped any either.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rochele Smit said:


> Oh good, it must be a Colorado thing! I thought the same, cleaned up the yard, and those F***ers are still everywhere!!! Every time I take the puppies out, swarmed, every time I air out the puppy room, swarmed, every time we try to eat dinner on the patio, swarmed. I hate flys to begin with, so this has been very aggravating. Oh, and don't get me started on the Hornets.


I've got one of the fly traps hanging from a tree in the back yard that helps keep them under control,at home. The I went down to Las Animas for training yesterday and must have brought back a thousand from there :-(
You'd figure with the back vent windows and both door windows open at 70+ MPH I would have blown most of the suckers out? 

Ashley

I've heard you can drive off flies with a 9mm and a steel rod if you're dressed in your underwear. ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

They are not intimidated that easily Thomas! They also seem to think if they land ON me, I won't smack myself with the flyswatter to kill them - they'd be wrong.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The I went down to Las Animas for training yesterday and must have brought back a thousand from there :-(
> You'd figure with the back vent windows and both door windows open at 70+ MPH I would have blown most of the suckers out?


Thomas,
Will you be at the trial in Oct? I'm thinking of heading down to spectate.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THe idea is to keep them on the edges of the property and away from your house. No way I would put one on my porch.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rochele Smit said:


> Thomas,
> Will you be at the trial in Oct? I'm thinking of heading down to spectate.


Hi Rochele,

I'm planning on trialing my Dutch Shepherd. His bite work is pretty good, but OB needs work. How things go in the next few weeks will decide if it's a Brevet or MR 1


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Rochele,
> 
> I'm planning on trialing my Dutch Shepherd. His bite work is pretty good, but OB needs work. How things go in the next few weeks will decide if it's a Brevet or MR 1


Awesome, we will see you there! Good luck with training till then. If the trial were a couple weeks later I would be trialing Zonya, but her pups will only be 6 weeks old and we will have just started up training again at that point. I was planning on starting training this last weekend, but she got a bad bout of Mastitis, and ruptured, so we have to wait for that to heal up a bit before any hard work. :|

Looks like we will be trialing instead at Rocky Mountain's Spring trial.

Oh, and I'm buying one of those bags, hopefully it will reduce the crazy swarms of flies!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> THe idea is to keep them on the edges of the property and away from your house. No way I would put one on my porch.


Sometimes that kind of common sense just doesn't sink in with me Jeff  I figured hanging it from the back porch would draw them out of the house...my logic is flawed.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rochele Smit said:


> Awesome, we will see you there! Good luck with training till then. If the trial were a couple weeks later I would be trialing Zonya, but her pups will only be 6 weeks old and we will have just started up training again at that point. I was planning on starting training this last weekend, but she got a bad bout of Mastitis, and ruptured, so we have to wait for that to heal up a bit before any hard work. :|
> 
> Looks like we will be trialing instead at Rocky Mountain's Spring trial.
> 
> Oh, and I'm buying one of those bags, hopefully it will reduce the crazy swarms of flies!


I'm looking forward to meeting you there. I already met Zonya's "husband" 
I have a 13 month old GSD Gwrgenau and a 10 month old Dobermann female Arya that may be ready for something at the
Rocky Mountain Spring trial? Colorado Mondio really seems to be
taking off lately


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought this discussion could really help me with my problem . Then I check it out and see it's about bugs and dog shit . :-(


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I thought this discussion could really help me with my problem . Then I check it out and see it's about bugs and dog shit . :-(


Well if your fly won't stay up, I suggest a new pair of jeans or a safety pin 

What the hell else would it be about, since I stuck it in the lounge? Flies are a problem and it kind of goes with dogs since their shit seems to create attraction for them?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Well if your fly won't stay up, I suggest a new pair of jeans or a safety pin
> 
> What the hell else would it be about, since I stuck it in the lounge? Flies are a problem and it kind of goes with dogs since their shit seems to create attraction for them?


maybe to control his "flyness".... disco is out, but fly is IN!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty Fly for a white guy?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What the hell else would it be about, since I stuck it in the lounge?


Considering your signature tag, I got a bit of a kick out of that question. Seriously though, when it comes to bugs and some of the pest problems ya'll get in the states I am truly clueless. The worst pest problem in my area seems to be the hookers. :-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jim, hanging "brains" is a Marine Corps thing. The idea is to act as if nothing is wrong, and to wrench up your zipper a bit. Keep them guessing.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Considering your signature tag, I got a bit of a kick out of that question. Seriously though, when it comes to bugs and some of the pest problems ya'll get in the states I am truly clueless. The worst pest problem in my area seems to be the hookers. :-$


Damn,. I must have always been in the wrong parts of your beautiful state. Everytime I was there I never saw one hooker, but saw about ten BAZILLION giant mosquitos. I think they are worse than any fly!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Damn,. I must have always been in the wrong parts of your beautiful state. Everytime I was there I never saw one hooker, but saw about ten BAZILLION giant mosquitos. I think they are worse than any fly!


She wasn't talking about flies. She was talking about HOOKERS! You were just hanging out in the wrong bars.:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mosquitoes are the Alaska State Bird


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Mosquitoes are the Alaska State Bird


In Minnie-soda too :razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm starting to think houseflies are the Colorado state bird at this point - I hope it gets cold really fast and all these little bastards freeze to death.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm starting to think houseflies are the Colorado state bird at this point - I hope it gets cold really fast and all these little bastards freeze to death.


You guys are starting to scare me. I was thinking of resettling to Canon City. I, too, hate flies. We get a few here this time of the year but nothing like you guys are talking about. We don't get any mosquitoes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You guys are starting to scare me. I was thinking of resettling to Canon City. I, too, hate flies. We get a few here this time of the year but nothing like you guys are talking about. We don't get any mosquitoes.


Lee,

Colorado flies aren't all that bad.........unless you put the fly trap on your porch or train on a ranch with a lot of horses in Las Animas


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, the fly trap got removed from the porch, TYVM! 
I'm just not really used to dealing with them, our horses were kept a good 1/4 mile from the house, so the flies stayed up by them and I've never had a problem with them in the house before. The little ones are fast, I prefer those "BUFF" type flies - they're slow and easier for me to nail with the swatter.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey, the fly trap got removed from the porch, TYVM!
> I'm just not really used to dealing with them, our horses were kept a good 1/4 mile from the house, so the flies stayed up by them and I've never had a problem with them in the house before. The little ones are fast, I prefer those "BUFF" type flies - they're slow and easier for me to nail with the swatter.


Ashley,

Now all you need to do is get the dogs to stay 1/4 mile from the house or at least crap 1/4 mile from the house 
The BUFF flies are probably on fly steroids so they're fly gonads are all shrunk up and they wouldn't be breeding anyway ;-)


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You guys are starting to scare me. I was thinking of resettling to Canon City. I, too, hate flies. We get a few here this time of the year but nothing like you guys are talking about. We don't get any mosquitoes.


Haha don't worry Lee, its not bad... looking back on my life in MI, I think its crazy for me to be complaining! Colorado doesn't have any bugs compared to MI. Very few Mosquitoes, and no flies that bother you, except for some reason these last two weeks. I did kill a giant black widow the other night... now those things I do not like.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ashley,
> 
> Now all you need to do is get the dogs to stay 1/4 mile from the house or at least crap 1/4 mile from the house
> The BUFF flies are probably on fly steroids so they're fly gonads are all shrunk up and they wouldn't be breeding anyway ;-)


I was using BUFF as an acronym - like it was used for the B-52 bomber...not flies with 'roid rage. Big Ugly Fat F*ck


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Damn,. I must have always been in the wrong parts of your beautiful state. Everytime I was there I never saw one hooker, but saw about ten BAZILLION giant mosquitos. I think they are worse than any fly!


Well, well, well you are missing out! Hint: the good looking ones are cops.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, well, well you are missing out! Hint: the good looking ones are cops.


That's funny but true . Our Vice unit sometimes uses new recruits before they hit patrol , on their john sweeps . When I'm on patrol I can tell right away because no matter how hard they try they look way to clean and healthy to be real hookers . 

The johns never seem to figure it out and fall for these girls hook line and sinker . Obviously they aren't thinking with their brains and what they are thinking with must think that's the best looking hooker they have ever seen .


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

No kidding, Rochele! In MI we used leg hold traps and a .22 for the Skeeters.

Doesn't anybody use Blue Melrin (sp) for killing flies anymore? It's worked for decades. 

Mixed with Coca Cola it works great for Raccoons too! (I've never seen a '**** get more than 5 steps from the pan before they croaked)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> That's funny but true . Our Vice unit sometimes uses new recruits before they hit patrol , on their john sweeps . When I'm on patrol I can tell right away because no matter how hard they try they look way to clean and healthy to be real hookers .
> 
> The johns never seem to figure it out and fall for these girls hook line and sinker . Obviously they aren't thinking with their brains and what they are thinking with must think that's the best looking hooker they have ever seen .



What I see walking the streets makes me wonder just WTF the johns are thinking.
Can ANYBODY really be that desperate? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> What I see walking the streets makes me wonder just WTF the johns are thinking.
> Can ANYBODY really be that desperate? :lol: :wink:


Ever watched COPS Las Vegas when they do the stings - obviously there are people that desperate.

Now how did my thread turn into hookers - without ME bringing it up even? I am proud!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> What I see walking the streets makes me wonder just WTF the johns are thinking.
> Can ANYBODY really be that desperate? :lol: :wink:


Well probably the most popular and longest working prostitute in our city is a midget . She's been working the street since I was as Deputy Sheriff 19 years ago . To this day I still get startled when I see her out walking the streets at 2 am . I always think it's a little kid out lost . She at one point used to work the streets in a full out burkha because her pimp had converted in prison . That was interesting on a bunch of different levels .


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Ace Hardware has the fly tape - we have a lot of house flies too but I have mosquito nets on all my doors and windows all summer and put about a gazillion fly tape spirals in the house, under every bright lamp in every room. it works pretty well.

Sadly, I have nothing to add to the hooker part of the conversation....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Well probably the most popular and longest working prostitute in our city is a midget . She's been working the street since I was as Deputy Sheriff 19 years ago . To this day I still get startled when I see her out walking the streets at 2 am . I always think it's a little kid out lost . She at one point used to work the streets in a full out burkha because her pimp had converted in prison . That was interesting on a bunch of different levels .



If she had a flat head that could be popular. (Old joke I ain't gonna tell) ;-)
Now the burkha is just scarry in that situation. Seems to be a conflict of interest there. :-k 8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> If she had a flat head that could be popular. (Old joke I ain't gonna tell) ;-)
> Now the burkha is just scarry in that situation. Seems to be a conflict of interest there. :-k 8-[


That's what I tried to tell her .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> That's what I tried to tell her .



I'm guessing her.....boss :roll: had a good explanation for her. ](*,)


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm guessing her.....boss :roll: had a good explanation for her. ](*,)


I have no idea how that guy could have possibly thought that was a good idea much less get someone else to think so too . :???:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, with a burka she wouldn't need underwear or panty hose to cover up nasty legs and other nasty bits - easy access...

Ok I'll stop being gross now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking of passing them out here and there. Sounds like just the thing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was thinking of passing them out here and there. Sounds like just the thing.


Burka's or midget hookers?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Fly tapes for the burka wearing midget hooker. Someone said easy access...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The post count is getting pretty high, don't want Bob to come in and shut it down for whatever reason. LOL 

I don't know anyone that would go for the midget hooker. The Burkas however............


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sick. Of. Flies.

Buying a can of Raid tonight, sending kids to ex's - bombing the house. That is all.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Update:
Raid is a temporary fix...bringing the bug zapper indoors is a more permanent and useful fix - *******? Oh yeah, but effective.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

unfortunately, since you don't like them... ziploc bags filled with water really are effective...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> unfortunately, since you don't like them... ziploc bags filled with water really are effective...


My wife saw somewhere about putting pennys and water in a zip lock bag and hanging them where the flies are bad. 
I haven't really seen them do anything of value. 
I told her to just cover each pile of crap with one of the bags full of water and pennies. :-o OUCH! :grin:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, I don't want bags of water in my house with dead, rotting fly carcasses...at least with the bug zapper they're cooked by the time they hit the floor and I can suck it up with a vacuum.

By the way, the indoor bug zapper is success.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, I don't want bags of water in my house with dead, rotting fly carcasses...at least with the bug zapper they're cooked by the time they hit the floor and I can suck it up with a vacuum.
> 
> By the way, the indoor bug zapper is success.


We had one of those bug zappers back in the 70s. It was a hoot to sit and watch it. By the end of the night we would be hooping and applauding every time something hit it. 8-[ :-#:-$ :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Why do you think we have one?
I put it on the back porch, pull up a cooler with a 12 pack and a couple of lawn chairs...it's awesome if a grasshopper hits it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ahhh! I love the smell of grasshoppers burning in the morning. 
Isn't that how Robert Duvall said it? :grin:


----------

